# Atlanta Bullypalooza 5 Show Pics



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Ronnie and I went to Atlanta Bullypalooza 5 yesterday and here are some of the pics I took. There were over 400 dogs shown and the show was a huge success. Lots of nice dogs!










Vanessa Downing and her girl Bombshell









Bombshell took Best in Breed

















Manny and Ooh-Rah in the Grand Champ class

























Champion Nitro









Vanessa and her dog Batman

















The Shorty Bull that took Best in Show and I must say that dog performed VERY NICELY.

























Southern Pride's Ch Grizz









Tum Tum

















Bully the Kid and The Prophecy

































Bully Doc's husband took 2nd place with his dog Rev









OK this dog well.....









Bully Doc and her girl Tia

































U-Nika
























Semper Fi's Espi

























Espi
























LOVED this dog!

























Espi waiting her turn to go









Tia

















Ooh-Rah waiting his turn for the GR CH class









Tia being real cute









Ronnie and I loved this dog's face mask









Awesome Junior Handler









Junior Handler

















Bully the Kid Jr.









Awesome face mask dog again
























Biggie








Loved this pic of CH Nitro lol
I took about 365 pics so I will add more later.*


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been waiting for pics  that dog tum tum soooo cute , and who is that tri pup? adorable. sooo many great looking dogs prophecy looked really good that last pic though cracked me up. great pics girl now im waiting for more lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

AWESOME! sounds like a fun time!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great shots girl!!!!!!!!! Looks like it was a great turn out lots of amazing looking dogs out there.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Great pics 
We have a BUNCH. I'm sure Manny will post them once he crops them and puts borders on them all.


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

nice pics you took, my phone went dead on me, so i couldnt get pictures, i notice you didnt take any pics of those xxL dogs, or whatever they are called felt bad because in my 20years of dealing with this breed i have never seen apbt so darn big,how is that possible and still a registered dog, and i am not trying to talk down about the dog,but how?? I will say it was something to see.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dsgdlover said:


> nice pics you took, my phone went dead on me, so i couldnt get pictures, i notice you didnt take any pics of those xxL dogs, or whatever they are called felt bad because in my 20years of dealing with this breed i have never seen apbt so darn big,how is that possible and still a registered dog, and i am not trying to talk down about the dog,but how?? I will say it was something to see.


I assume you are talking about the Extreme Class or XL Class, which I did take pictures of them I just haven't posted them yet. It is possible for them to be registered dogs because they are ABKC registered and the ABKC was created for the American Bully.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I have been waiting for pics  that dog tum tum soooo cute , and who is that tri pup? adorable. sooo many great looking dogs prophecy looked really good that last pic though cracked me up. great pics girl now im waiting for more lol.


I don't know who that tri pup is, but I wanted to put it in my purse and take it home with me. Gorgeous dog!


performanceknls said:


> AWESOME! sounds like a fun time!


It definitely was, Lisa!



Mach0 said:


> Looks like fun!


Word.


kg420 said:


> Great shots girl!!!!!!!!! Looks like it was a great turn out lots of amazing looking dogs out there.


Huge turnout girl and great dogs, thanks!


MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> Great pics
> We have a BUNCH. I'm sure Manny will post them once he crops them and puts borders on them all.


I'm Manny and I put borders around my pictures ooohhh look at me I'm fancy....lmmfao.... Can't wait to see them! I saw the ones of Espi on FB and they turned out much better than mine. I forgot my stupid charger and extra battery so I had to limit my flash so I'd have enough battery to take pics of Proph, Espi, and Ooh-Rah. Pfff.... Sacrifices I made for your dogs lmmfao It was good to see y'all!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Next time we need a van there were so many I wanted to sneak out the back lmaooo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooo I can't wait to see the rest of the pics  I wish there was one of these closer to me, we never get anything like that in this little sink hole we live in LOL.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL Ronnie, get all your ninja gear ready for the next one


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Ooooo I can't wait to see the rest of the pics  I wish there was one of these closer to me, we never get anything like that in this little sink hole we live in LOL.


Girl you live in Cali... There are like 7835969 shows every weekend out there lol



kg420 said:


> LOL Ronnie, get all your ninja gear ready for the next one


She always in her ninja gear operating in stealth mode yo!


----------

